

Rotor.js - A 3D DOM Nodes Manipulation JavaScript Library - Hirvesh
http://louisremi.github.com/rotor.js/demo/

======
Hirvesh
via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/otojs-3d-dom-nodes-
man...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/otojs-3d-dom-nodes-manipulation-
library.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resources like Rotor.js.
There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

